# Non-return slide clips - surf fishing



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Does anyone know where it is possible to buy non-return slide clips in Aus? They seem to be popular in Safa-land but almost unheard of here. Am having trouble locating them. Any suggestions?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't even know what they are Jon, but maybe you could try a Safa online tackle store. I don't know of any good ones, but a few of the expats on here might shed some light on it for you.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Kev, that's exactly the response i was expecting. But not the one i was hoping for. I've found them on several SA fishing tackle sites but i was hoping i could find them a bit closer to home so that shipping wouldn't take so long. I guess i could try and make some but i'd like to see one in the flesh first.

They look like the picture below and are used to get big baits or live baits out a long way. The idea being that you can cast a grapnel sinker a long way (100m+) without the drag of a bait. Then you clip on the slide clip and jiggle the bait out to the sinker. The Hawaiians use then to catch GT's from the shore and the South Africans use them to target sharks and big jew. I reckon it's an interesting concept that is under utilised from our shores.

Take a look at the video for an idea of how they do it.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXoNt8wAABtfgAAQQIOfUoBwEIA+79+gIACCIp6ZBT0m0NTE9AjDR6oIpskGjQ0YgA00GTXVQQCc+B1mPt3KHQ5myujE10gXd13Y4SliRnntDryCKlx8XYfE7bgbt9cUkWVZQfplmWkaQmVQPRGUbjaZ2XhDm+KhTutS6nx6gFe+J2RW5sA/AKms3aGGGVBoxWjyX6I1QAJqQEEH5PjXJHAV2JIiSv8XckU4UJB6DbfM


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Had to Google that myself. No idea where to get them here but I'm totally sold on the concept!

Here's a good description of what they are for anyone that's interested: http://www.rockhustler.co.za/products/R ... lides.html

*edit* Doh! Beaten to the punchline


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

I think that may be them Red but apparently there are slide clips and then there are slide clips. From the research i've done, apparently if you are going to do it, you want 3/4oz weighted with a bead in the clip. The bead stops them opening back up and the weight makes it a better non-return. That how to is really good. I watched it last night. I'd just have to make the jig first!


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

That fella's keen getting in the water with that shark perfect time to nip the bloke providing all the grief :shock: :shock: :shock: 
cheers
Ant


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Yeah talk about keen! i don't know how keen i'll be to hope in with a shark that size...


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Couple of guys in Australia are into long distance surfcasting and all that stuff. I've got a few Kilwell Pendulum 1 rods and Poseidon 5 rods which can be used for sliding. I have tried a few times, but it is a bit too much effort most of the time and a big bait cast on a heavy sinker does just as well.

Have a read through the old posts here
http://www.australiansurfcastingfederat ... /index.php

Slides available in Aus here
http://www.anglerman.com.au/products.php


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Quick and easy slide made from a metal coathanger


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a few sitting in my tackle box, but had to get my brother in SA to buy them and post them over. I got them just before buying the yak and basically have never used. Although I did catch a shark on a live pike and had a massive run that bust me off.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Did anybody ever confirm if you can get these anywhere in Australia?

Was just speaking to someone who has just come home from Fraser Island and saw some Safa's up there using them to send live tailor back out into the gutters and beyond for spanish mackeral and sharks.

Would like to give it a go if I can some.

Kev


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Can't comment on availability but my brother was up at Fraser last week and assisted with landing a 2 metre Hammerhead caught using this method. He was pretty impressed with the effectiveness of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

Red's link above is about the most reliable one i found in Aus. It'd be nice to get a look at the clip though before purchasing. I made a couple out of light stainless wire but i don't know how good they'd actually be. The Hawaiians also do it to chase GT's. I never actually got around to trying it but I reckon it's a dynamite way of getting big baits out in the surf and it'd have to work so well off our beaches. It's just under utilized.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

I did a fair bit of research into it when I asked the original question. The way I was going to rig was 30lb braid down to 150lb leader joined with a finger trap style knot. I was going to rig the 150lb just long enough to make the reel so that it took the intense pressure of an off the ground cast. I haven't mastered the pendulum yet. The 150lb to a large brass ring or a swivel with a large bead above it to stop the slide once it got to the bottom, then a short leader of 150lb to the 6-8oz grapnel sinker. I was going to use a big circle hook as you can't strike when setting these baits anyway. The idea is for the fish to hook itself and pull the sinker out of the sand. Apparently the real secret is to ensure that the bait is all the way to the bottom of the slide before putting it in the rod holder. If it's not, then a burn off is more than likely as the slide slips with a fish on.

If you are going to give it a go, hop on some of the Safa forums and read up on how they do it. There's plenty of info once you start looking. There's also some fantastic how-to's on YouTube.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I saw them in a local tackle shop this week but didn't realise what they were. Shame cause I'd love to give them a go.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

Dredging up an old post as it still intrigues me...

Well i signed up to one of the Saffa forums and found this post http://www.sealine.co.za/view_topic.php ... =76&page=1 you'll need to join to see the photos but if you plan on making these, it's a good idea and takes seconds. Tonight i knocked this up with some odd bits lying round the shed. Not super heavy duty but good enough to get the feel...


----------

